# Rahmengröße beim RM Element



## hotknife (5. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute,

bin sehr am RM Element interessiert. Das bike sollte leichtes bis mittlers Gelände, aber genause Straße u. die "Runde nach Feierabend" mitmachen. Ich denke mir mal, dass bike ist genau richtig dafür? 

Jetzt die Frage an die Fahrer vom Element. Welche Rahmengröße ist da optimal für mich?

Bin 179 cm groß, Schrittlänge 85 cm, Gewicht 93 kg
Als Fahrertyp würde ich mich eher als gutmütig, relaxed bezeichnen.

Danke für Eure Antwort.

Gruss hotknife


----------



## BommelMaster (5. Mai 2007)

würd ich dir 18 " vorschlagen.

bin 1,83, habe ein 18" slayer, das ich als tourenfahrer benutze. passt eigentlich optimal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (5. Mai 2007)

Ich bin 178 und habe ein 18er. Also müßte es auch bei dir passen.


----------

